# Happy Birthday Tuchan!!



## The Pook

Happy birthday man.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Happy Birthday Tuchan !!! We all know what your gonna do alllll day


----------



## Melcar

More than a few birthdays in August it seems.


----------



## cokker

Happy birthday Tuchan!

Il post again tomorrow lol.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Tuchan the man! Happy birthday, hope those 6600GTs do you well =)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Happy b-day mate.


----------



## Inspire

Happy 32nd Birthday Tuchan!
Have a great day, dont drink too much!


----------



## jrabb1920

Happy B-Day buddy.


----------



## tuchan

: drink:










































:d rink:










































:dr ink:










































:dri nk:




























Happy Birthday mate---O that is me







Gees I am gettin old, mmm 32 well that means 32 beers so here goes

Is that right, after that many I cant count anymore


----------



## Sin100

Happy birthday mate


----------



## wudaddy

Happy Bday!!


----------



## born2killU

Hapy Birthday

im sending your present soon


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

32 its not old?What are you talking about you still young . Even if you're young it doesnt mean you can take 32 beers


----------



## tuchan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller*

32 its not old?What are you talking about you still young . Even if you're young it doesnt mean you can take 32 beers










OK I havent had 32 but I might have had closer to

















































: drink:










































:d rink:


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I will be one of the few to tell you happy birthday without alluding to you being a raging alcoholic







(that was a joke, just so everyone knows) Happy birthday!


----------



## Renegade5399

Are you completely pissed yet or what mate?


----------



## sleeper300

happy bday m8


----------



## Sin100

rofl, you've had 15 beers?
What do you think Renegade! lol.


----------



## tuchan

mmm 16 now







or more- mmm cant remember LOL- this is fun


----------



## Sin100

haha, what du you drink?
Or do you fall under the anything category?


----------



## tuchan

I fall under the "Its 4:13 AM in the morning, I have been at work all day, came home, had a beer, went to pub, had more beers, now on the great forum we have here, having more beers and now it is all good


----------



## Ropey

Happy Birthday Tuchan,




























R


----------



## slydog64

happy birthday, I would tell you to drink up, but I dont think thats necessary


----------



## Ropey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slydog64*
happy birthday, I would tell you to drink up, but I dont think thats necessary











Too bloody right


----------



## The Duke

HAppy B-Day. May tommrow not bring a hang over


----------



## tuchan

Well I survived the night and it is still the 4th so surely it is nearly time for another





















mmm coffee first to get the heart started again


----------



## Inspire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuchan*
Well I survived the night and it is still the 4th so surely it is nearly time for another





















mmm coffee first to get the heart started again









LOL! I hope you've got the day off work with how much you was drinking this morning!


----------



## CyberDruid

Sounds like you needed a jet-powered beer chiller there! Many happy returns of the day and wishing you a pleasant hangover tomorrow...lol

I swear Ropey finds the best stuff to post...


----------



## tuchan

mmm a Jet powered beer chiller- now where did ya get that idea from!







LOL http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...highlight=beer


----------



## cokker

*Happy Birthday!!!!!*


----------



## MaKaVeLi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!!!!!!*










PS, ITS MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW...HEHE, 21









DONT WANNA STEAL YOUR THUNDER THOUGH, SO HAVE A NAKED MAN









MaK


----------



## tuchan

Well in the last 24 hours I think I have had that much and more to drink Cokker, I am officially dying at the moment but the liver will recover for another session









It is MaKaVeLi s birthday today, 21







mmm best I be doing another thread


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tuchan*


















































: drink:










































:d rink:










































:dr ink:










































:dri nk:




























Happy Birthday mate---O that is me







Gees I am gettin old, mmm 32 well that means 32 beers so here goes

Is that right, after that many I cant count anymore
































!!!!
Happy Birthday Tuchan


----------



## Crash

Dang I missed this thread









Happy birthday Dundee


----------

